# Done with doctors



## Straight30weight (Feb 26, 2019)

So my endo knows absolutely nothing. The only thing she cares about is my total t, pays no attention to free t, shbg, estradiol, etc. Doesn’t care how I feel, only does whatever insurance tells her. I use her to get my script and bump the dose up a bit to where i feel good and all my numbers are decent. Every month I use an app to refill my prescription, sometimes they submit it right away, sometimes they drag their feet and **** me around for a week or so (stable hormones? Nah that’s not important....). 

So last wed I hit refill, stop by the pharmacy yesterday, no prescription. Wtf. Pharmacist says they’ll submit it, I also resubmit. Today I get a message “you must make an appt with the dr and be seen, then they’ll fill the prescription”. Wtf. So I say when’s the soonest I can get in. 2 months. 

Are you ****in serious with this shit? 2 months without a prescription? I said that unacceptable, that they should have had me make an appt last ****in month. Turns out, they don’t care. 

Im done. I’ll self medicate, I’m tired of quacks.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Totally sucks bro.....so much fukking incompetence.

Go take a look at my post in Uncle Manny's thread it may help you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2019)

dont go to a female lol..You need a man with balls


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 27, 2019)

Man, if you live in a normal state where you can draw your own bloods, it's the way to go.  WAY cheaper than going through a doctor.  

I know of a really liberal GP here that I can go to when the time is right and get a script but it's just easier this way.  Especially if you blast n cruise


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2019)

Script is the only reason you need to see a doc if you can run your own bloods and have half a brain.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> Script is the only reason you need to see a doc if you can run your own bloods and have half a brain.



The legal cya too though.

I don't get why you guys all have such horrible issues with your medical shit.

Move to Boston you ****s. We have more docs than we know what to do with.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> So my endo knows absolutely nothing. The only thing she cares about is my total t, pays no attention to free t, shbg, estradiol, etc. Doesn’t care how I feel, only does whatever insurance tells her. I use her to get my script and bump the dose up a bit to where i feel good and all my numbers are decent. Every month I use an app to refill my prescription, sometimes they submit it right away, sometimes they drag their feet and **** me around for a week or so (stable hormones? Nah that’s not important....).
> 
> So last wed I hit refill, stop by the pharmacy yesterday, no prescription. Wtf. Pharmacist says they’ll submit it, I also resubmit. Today I get a message “you must make an appt with the dr and be seen, then they’ll fill the prescription”. Wtf. So I say when’s the soonest I can get in. 2 months.
> 
> ...



Had same issue then fired her and got a male whole covers it all even Bio Test!

Gotta shop around for the right person!


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 27, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> Had same issue then fired her and got a male whole covers it all even Bio Test!
> 
> Gotta shop around for the right person!


Eventually I will do just that. For now, gonna go the underground route. I don’t have time to make a million doctors visits while I try to find the right one. I don’t know anyone who’s on trt that could recommend a doctor, so it’ll be trial and error for who knows how long.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 27, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Man, if you live in a normal state where you can draw your own bloods, it's the way to go.  WAY cheaper than going through a doctor.
> 
> I know of a really liberal GP here that I can go to when the time is right and get a script but it's just easier this way.  Especially if you blast n cruise





Jin said:


> Script is the only reason you need to see a doc if you can run your own bloods and have half a brain.


NY does not make getting your own bloods easy however I may know a way. There’s a local lab that’s affiliated with labcorp. Through defy medical, I can order blood work through a labcorp office. So I do have half a shot at it.


----------



## Dr.who (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm an Unlicensed Doctor,  I hope your not done with me:32 (6):


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 27, 2019)

I've had endos refuse to run blood work despite being insured and in good standing financially. It was my first visit with a new endo and the moron doesn't want to run blood work to see where I'm at...

I've had endos refuse to adjust my pin schedule despite highs over the top of the range and lows below the low end. 

I've had endos refuse to adjust dosing based on blood work results despite growing 2' and gaining 200 lbs. 

The last straw was when those fuks at the insurance company decided that I needed to pay 900% more for the script I had been getting the whole time. I'm not allowed more than a single 1mL vial at a time for something I need to take the rest of my fuking life? What the **** is that shit? 

They were more than happy to take my money and offer me nothing. FUK ENDOS


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> NY does not make getting your own bloods easy however I may know a way. There’s a local lab that’s affiliated with labcorp. Through defy medical, I can order blood work through a labcorp office. So I do have half a shot at it.




Here is what I posted in the other thread

Here is where ive been going for 2 years now for trt. When I say going, ive never been in to the building, its done long distance and called telemedicine.
They write you scripts and you have them done at your local labcorp, quest or wherever else and then you schedule a telephone consult to go over the results.

They WILL prescribe you for low T, they take it seriously. You can have scripts filled from their compounding pharmacy or they will call it in if you have insurance to your pharmacy for a 25.00 call in fee.
Beware there are lots of 'clinics' everywhere and I feel most of them are in it for the dollars. Defy has the best pricing structure ive seen and im very happy with them the 2 years ive been a patient.
It costs a few bucks extra but I always consult with the main Dr instead of the 2nd Dr or a PA.

Any other info just ask.

https://www.defymedical.com/


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 27, 2019)

I started trt with defy bro. The only reason I stopped was the cost. It was cheaper to go local with my insurance. Who knew that my doctors were retarded and don’t actually take hormones seriously?


----------



## DF (Feb 27, 2019)

Honestly, I have heard more horror stories about docs & trt than positive.  I used to go thru a clinic until they started with some fukd up protocol of coming off test & using clomid for periods of time.  Seems there are very few docs that are willing to put in an effort to learn & fight insurance for proper patient care.  In my area insurance dictates care not the primary.  If you are lucky enough to live in an area where that is not the case....get ready for it!  It's all about the insurance co profit unless you have a doc that will work for you.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I started trt with defy bro. The only reason I stopped was the cost. It was cheaper to go local with my insurance. Who knew that my doctors were retarded and don’t actually take hormones seriously?



Understood bro...
You may have to bite the bullet though.
If you go back with defy you dont have to get your test through them you can have them call in your prescription and use your insurance at your pharmacy for a 25.00 fee.
The only other thing is the 120.00 consult fee every few months.

It may be your best option, just thinking out loud....good luck though


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 27, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Understood bro...
> You may have to bite the bullet though.
> If you go back with defy you dont have to get your test through them you can have them call in your prescription and use your insurance at your pharmacy for a 25.00 fee.
> The only other thing is the 120.00 consult fee every few months.
> ...


I appreciate it man. What I might do is use defy for my blood work, buy my test the old fashion way. Or just switch back to them completely. I didn’t realize they would call in my prescription.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I appreciate it man. What I might do is use defy for my blood work, buy my test the old fashion way. Or just switch back to them completely. I didn’t realize they would call in my prescription.



10-4...i had a vibe that you didnt know about the rx call in option, that's why I mentioned it.

Good luck bro


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a female endo and shes great.

I had the same issue where I was overdue for an appt for bloods and they wouldn't fill the script. Only difference is she immediately filled the script for enough to get me through to my next appt.

Did you do something you weren't supposed to - like not go get bloods when she asked?


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 27, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have a female endo and shes great.
> 
> I had the same issue where I was overdue for an appt for bloods and they wouldn't fill the script. Only difference is she immediately filled the script for enough to get me through to my next appt.
> 
> Did you do something you weren't supposed to - like not go get bloods when she asked?


No, I haven’t missed anything. I tend to take it pretty seriously because of how important it is to me. She’s the one that’s acting like eh, it’s just hormones, no big deal.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> No, I haven’t missed anything. I tend to take it pretty seriously because of how important it is to me. She’s the one that’s acting like eh, it’s just hormones, no big deal.



Sorry to hear. I'm glad there's real Doctors in my area.

Just do it yourself. If you want real trt and don't want to cruise, just be honest with yourself about your levels and doses. Either that or cruise on a gram haha.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 28, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sorry to hear. I'm glad there's real Doctors in my area.
> 
> Just do it yourself. If you want real trt and don't want to cruise, just be honest with yourself about your levels and doses. Either that or cruise on a gram haha.


Ah yes, the Stan/Hulk cruise lol!


----------

